# TLS not available after start

## ttyp0

Hi there

I've set sendmail working with sasl support to make an smtp auth. Everything seems to work okay, but when i try to send a message from my laptop's email client i get this error "TLS not available after start".

My sendmail.mc has these lines:

```

TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN')dnl

define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN')dnl 

```

my /etc/pam.d/smtp:

```

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/cyrus-imapd/files/pam.d-imap,v 1.1 2002/07/13 21:56:06 raker Exp $

auth    required        /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so nullok shadow

account required        /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so

```

my /usr/lib/sasl2/Sendmail.conf:

```

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

```

I run saslauthd saslauthd with "-a pam" or "-a shadow" options, and in both cases i get the same error. 

This is what i get when trying to telnet port 25 on my server:

```

bash-2.05b$ telnet serv1 25

Trying 192.168.1.15...

Connected to serv1.ivanhq.net.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 serv1.ivanhq.net ESMTP Sendmail 8.12.10/8.12.10; Wed, 29 Oct 2003 14:11:14 -0100

ehlo ivanhq.net

250-serv1.ivanhq.net Hello ovahflow.ivanhq.wlan [192.168.3.201], pleased to meet you

250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

250-PIPELINING

250-EXPN

250-VERB

250-8BITMIME

250-SIZE

250-DSN

250-ETRN

250-AUTH DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN

250-DELIVERBY

250 HELP

starttls

454 4.3.3 TLS not available after start

```

any help will be apreciated!

----------

